# Purina Beyond



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

As many of you already know from some of my prior posts, my Pug, 8 years old, is very intolerant to any form of flaxseed, which I have found to be in almost all kibble.

We have now taken in my daughter's Cattle dog, a rescue, about 7 or 8 years old.

We have been feeding our other two dogs, the Pug and a 7 year old Yorkie-Poo, Farmina Ancestral Grain, rotating among the Chicken, Cod and Lamb formulas.

The Cattle dog had been on Purina Beyond and doing very well on it. 

I like the Farmina and am thinking of simply switching her to it, but it has 30% protein, and since my dogs are getting older I would really like a kibble that has more like 25% protein, along with appropriate levels of calcium and phosphorus.

When I look at the ingredient and mineral content of the Beyond, it seems to be just what I am looking for in a kibble.

Putting aside your bias about Purina, what do you all think about my doing this, keeping in mind my limitation because of the Pug's intolerance toward flaxseed?

Any other suggestions will be welcome.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

After being a complete kibble snob for years, I finally decided to try feeding Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach to my boxer (fish based, grain inclusive; moderate protein and fat; no corn, wheat, or soy). Currently, he's doing as well or better on it as he did on kibbles much more expensive, including grain free. I can get a 33 lb. bag of it for $33.74 from Chewy (the big box pet stores are about $16 higher). Unfortunately, my little dogs can't eat it (tried it) - they're very allergic to grains of any type. My boxer's only been on this kibble for a few weeks. I'm withholding final judgement until I see if he does well on it long-term. He's done this before on the "better" kibbles - great at first, then not so well later on. 

I checked the ingredients, and it does not contain flaxseed.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for that information Georgiapeach. I have fed Beyond previously to my guys, they did great on it but I switched to Farmina out of guilt for buying a super market kibble.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

I think it's great that some of you have realized you were becoming'snobs' and feeling guilty over not feeding expensive foods all becasue of great pet food marketing! LProf, I agree with you tht I would be looking at lower protein levels with older dogs but remember old dogs need amino acids too and the concern, which is kidney issues and urinary stones,mis determined much more by the minerals in the protein source. I remember looking t behinds mineral levels and being impressed but I also know Farmina has really good mineral content, while still be somewhat higher in protein. I would consider phosphorus and sodium levels over total protein. Of course lots of Omega 3s and 6s and Vit E levels in the 500 to 700 mg range, where they actually do something. And usually a little more fiber to help that aging GIA tract isn't a bad thing either.


----------



## cbreault70 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello,

Unfortunately, I do not know much about Purina products. I do however, my two Giants Raw, and I feed the Lhasa's Acana Grasslands. Austin the Lhasa has a sensitive stomach and the lamb is good for his stomach. Neither of these diets have flaxseed in them. I know its everyone's preference. Everyone has done very well on these diets. Not real sure if this helped.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

This is directed more to Dr. Doolittle, but of course, I welcome all responses. 

My concern about Purina Beyond is that they use the artificial form of Vitamin K, and everything I have read about it on line, suggests that, notwithstanding that it is used in small amounts in the food, it can be harmful over the long term. What say you?

In fact, there are some very strong warnings to stay away from any food that contains this ingredient. 

Other then that, I would probably feed the Beyond because it does contain the low protein and mineral content I want.

Not sure about the sodium content, have to check that out, but the Calcium and Phosphorous 
levels are good. Also not sure about the vitamin levels. Have to also check that out.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Warnings from "who" exactly? the warnings I see are from people on the internets spreading common "knowledge" around whether it's true or not. 

Do I worry about synthetic vitamin K . Not really. Not anymore.


----------

